# Can someone tell me how to install the ecstuning dogbone motor mount please!



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

I seen a vid for the autotech motor mount insert but the ecstuning insert looks different.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my friggen god...
Auto tech uses an L shaped aluminum piece...
Take the ecs one and you lube it up so its nice and slippery...
Then you jack up the car and shove it up your...
I mean insert it into the number one cylinder...
You have to make sure its at TDC though otherwise the motor will rock back and forth a ton

Hope this helps


----------



## DUBunny (Apr 13, 2011)

^^^^hahaha this guy


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Key to having a fast car....buy up stock in KY!!!


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

:banghead::banghead: :what: :facepalm: http://www.ecstuning.com/stage/edoc/mk5insertinstructions.pdf


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when you install it, you HAVE to remove th oil. otherwise, it wont let it slide in. :facepalm:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

dumbass :facepalm:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

The install is beyond you anyways. You need a little more tools than that philips and flat head screw driver, never mind... I bet you dont even know how to use those either... :facepalm:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

can someone ban this guy lol


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Pffftttt!!:facepalm:


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

Seriously! Should I use something like a hammer or mallit to knock it in place?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya first what you want to do is:
1.) Lift the car with the factory supplied jack
2.) Remove the bolt securing the "dogbone"
3.) Get in the car, start it and rev it up a bit, then reach 60 mph
4.) Get back under the car, lube up the insert put it in
5.) VERY important. DO NOT re-insert the bolt. The insert replaces the need for the bolt
6.) Then Take that mallet and blast your self in the face 3 times
Final step: Enjoy your newly installed insert :thumbup:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)




----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

got it installed! feels like it has lsd.:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

pics?
:bs:


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll post a vid on Youtube tomorrow.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nightshift1983 said:


> got it installed! feels like it has lsd.:laugh::thumbup:


So it feels like both wheels are locking under heavy load? Im 100% sure a dogbone insert is supposed to reduce wheel hop, which a limited diff does not... Soo I'm going to call :bs: on you retard


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No it does not...
Honest to god man you've got to be kidding me...

Have you ever driven a car with lsd? You must be on lsd if you think it drives like a car with lsd...
Do you even know what an lsd is? 

My god this guy is killing me...
:facepalm


nightshift1983 said:


> got it installed! feels like it has lsd.:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

H3LVTCA said:


>


Priceless! That's Nightshift on the left after he installed his home made stage 4 turbo kit! :laugh:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

campaign: ban nightshift :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> campaign: ban nightshift :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> campaign: ban nightshift :thumbup::thumbup:


Here, Here! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

In! Ban him, ban him!

This tool shed needs to be removed


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^x5 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

I really don't know what lsd suppose to feel like but my cousin floored his 2009 civic si sedan and the wheels really didn't just spin and waste tread. It just took off.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nightshift1983 said:


> I really don't know what lsd suppose to feel like but my cousin floored his 2009 civic si sedan and the wheels really didn't just spin and waste tread. It just took off.


That has nothing to do with lsd once again. His si didnt wheel spin because it doesnt have enough power :thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

nightshift1983 said:


> got it installed! *feels like it has lsd*.:laugh::thumbup:





nightshift1983 said:


> *I really don't know what lsd suppose to feel like* but my cousin floored his 2009 civic si sedan and the wheels really didn't just spin and waste tread. It just took off.





spartanrabbit09 said:


> *campaign: ban nightshift *:thumbup::thumbup:


:screwy:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it's so funny that this thread is still being kept alive...:banghead:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Its because we've been bombarded by nightshift and his literally pointless ritard (I know spelled with an e) like questions!We've had enough of him and so to that extent we want to vote him off the island!

Nightshift eh? Must be a midnight street shifter


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Its because we've been bombarded by nightshift and his literally pointless ritard (I know spelled with an e) like questions!We've had enough of him and so to that extent we want to vote him off the island!
> 
> *Nightshift eh? Must be a midnight street shifter*


HAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHA, This may just make it into my sig! :laugh::thumbup:


----------

